# crankbrothers eggbeater Erfahrungen??



## Besenjimmy (29. Februar 2008)

wer hat die schneebesen schon mal gefahren? ich will mir die SL version kaufen weil die optik einfach der hammer ist!  
aber stimmt auch die funktion? 
bin bisher auf shimano klickies baujahr 2000 unterwegs und bin mit der schmutzanfälligkeit einfach nicht zufrieden. 
also, wer hat erfahrungen hinsichtlich bewegungsfreiheit, einklickverhalten, ausklickverhalten und einklickhärte?


----------



## BenAmApple (29. Februar 2008)

Bewegungsfreiheit: Ich hab keine Ahnung wieviel Grad das genau sind. Es sind aber genügend, so dass Du Deine Gelenke mal entspannen kannst und die Beine ein Stück weit in Bewegung halten kannst.

Einklickverhalten: Ich finde es auch nach einiger Zeit immer noch ein wenig schwieriger als bei Shimano. Wenn Du aber das Pedal richtig "triffst" ist es einfach und problemlos ins Pedal zu kommen.

Ausklickverhalten: Wunderbar. Besser als bei Shimano. Du drehst Deinen Fuß genauso und klickst butterweich aus. Nie wieder anders.

Einklickhärte: Wie schon beschrieben, das reinkommen ist problemlos möglich, wenn Du das Pedal richtig getroffen hast.

Ich würde die Pedalen nie wieder tauschen wollen. Ich hab im Allgemeinen das Gefühl, dass der Zug direkter als bei Shimanos ist und die Kraftübertragung ebenfalls sehr direkt ist. Die Optik ist grandios und vor allem funktional bei schmutzigen Fahrten, da fast vollständig selbstreinigend. Ich spreche meine Empfehlung für die eggbeater aus.

Grüße

Ben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Besenjimmy (29. Februar 2008)

dann fällt mir gleich nochwas ein! steht man genauso stabil auf dem pedal oder gibts da a weng a kippelgefühl?
danke und gruß


----------



## DM-R (29. Februar 2008)

Nein, der Stand ist stabil, da merkt man keinen Unterschied.


----------



## GlanDas (29. Februar 2008)

Das Einklicken ist nervig.
Wenn du viel ein und aus klicks finde ich die Eggbeater ungeeignet.
Den Stand find ich auch einen Tick schlechter als bei Shimanos.
Bei meinen C OEM Modellen ist bei mir ein Flügel abgebrochen, die Achse hat Spiel und ist auf einer Seite verbogen. Sind aber weiterhin fahrbar und falls ich wirklich neue brauche, dann werdens wieder Eggbeater. Dann aber die SL.


----------



## andi1969 (29. Februar 2008)

Am Anfang sind die Pedale( das c Modell) sehr hart beim einklicken und etwas sehr fest beim ausklicken... aber ansonst würde ich die Teile nicht mehr hergeben ..... Robust und hart im nehmen und läuft und läuft.....


----------



## rolsko (29. Februar 2008)

Hi,
fahre die jetzt seit 5 oder 6 Jahren. Die ersten Versionen hatten Probleme wegen lausiger Clickies und schlechter Lager. Seitdem aber immer perfekte Funktion. 

Gruß
rolsko


----------



## Nafets190 (29. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ebenfalls die Eggbeater C. Bin die Shimanos noch nicht gefahren aber ich bin ebenfalls voll und ganz zufrieden mit den Eggbeatern.
Einstieg gelingt mit etwas Übung sehr gut, auch bei extremem Matsch.
Der Ausstieg ist mir bisher immer gelungen.
Habe die Pedale jetzt 3500 Km ohne Probleme im Einsatz.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Racer09 (29. Februar 2008)

Ich und div. Freunde von mir haben schon div. Eggbeater Modelle auprobiert und alle haben ihre Krankheiten. A. Verschleißen alle recht schnell bei entsprechender Fahrleistung und Einsatz (die Bügel nutzten einfach schnell ab), dadurch resultierentes Spiel im Pedal und B. die Lagerqualität ist unter aller Sau. C. wäre noch ein weiterer Punkt, bei der teuren 3 oder 4 Ti Version verschleißt die Achse und auch die Lager (generelles Problem von Titanachsen (deshalb hab ich meine neuen Look Quartz auch mit Stahlachse bestellt) viel zu schnell.


----------



## theotherMSC (2. März 2008)

Hi -
(1) Die Lager sind einfacher ausgeführt als bei den besseren Shimano-Modellen - sprich: Du solltest regelmäßig abschmieren und mit dem Hochdruckreiniger aufpassen ;-). Der Lagerwechsel dagegen ist recht easy. Wenn Du die Wartungsarbeit scheust, dann kannst Du auch das Modell von Look ins Auge fassen - dort sind hochwertigere Lager verbaut - allerdings ist das Pedal dann auch entsprechend schwer. Der Verschleiß bei der Achsen tritt übrigens nur bei der noch erhältlichen 4-Ti-Version auf, bei der die Achse ebenfalls aus Titan ist - dies ist super leicht, aber eben ein reines Race-Pedal - und preislich, wenn Du mit der SL-Version liebäugelst - außer Reichweite. Für die Ti-Achse gibt es übrigens eine Gewichtseinschränkung - ich meine um die 85 kg.
(2) Das Klick-Verhalten ist zum einen Geschmacksache, zum anderen vom Zustand Deiner Cleats abhängig: M.M. kommt man deutlich leichter rein und raus als bei dem Shimano-Pedal, allerdings nur wenn Du Deine Platten nicht bis zum bitteren Ende runtergefahren hast. Der Auslösewiderstand ist fix und sehr weich, aber mit relativ großem Drehwinkel (variierbar, je nachdem wie Du die Platten montierst). Wenn Du auf hohen Widerstand mit definiertem Klick stehst, dann ist das Shimano-Pedal besser. Unabsichtlich bin ich übrigens noch nie ausgeklickt ... 
(3) Der Stand hängt von Deinen Schuhen ab: Wenn Du harte Sohlen - z.B. Carbon - hast, habe ich keine Nachteile festgestellt. Ich hatte da auch erst Bedenken - ist aber mit meinen Schuhen (Shimano mit Carbon-Sohle) überhaupt kein Thema. Wenn Du oft ausgeklickt fährst, dann gibt es ggf. Alternativen mit Käfig.
(4) Kippeln: Siehe (2).
(5) Schutzanfälligkeit: Besser geht es nicht - deutlich besser als Shimano. Auch besser als die da sehr guten Time-Pedale
(6) Gewicht: Unschlagbar - und das ist bewegte Masse!
Es gibt zwei unterschiedliche Platten und als Ersatzteil zumindest über die US-Homepage von CrankBrothers unterschiedliche Achslängen. Die einfachen Platten können nicht in der Querrichtung verschoben werden, die andere Version kann das. Bei den Achsen ist in mit Ausnahme der Ti-Achse die längere Version verbaut. Du kannst also bei Bedarf die kurze Achse nur Nachrüsten. Interessant ist die kurze Achse dann, wenn Du auch Rennrad fährst und von dort einen kleineren Q-Faktor (Baubreite der Kurbeln) gewöhnt bist.
Fazit: Etwas mehr Wartung (5 Cent, eine Fettpresse und 1 Minute) - sonst nur Top. Ich fahre selbst mit zwei Satz Twin-Ti und bin super zufrieden. USA-Kauf hilft übrigens bei dem aktuellen Dollar-Kurs ...
Hoffe, das hilft Dir bei der Auswahl ... ;-)


----------



## hefra (3. März 2008)

Ich fahre nur noch Crankbrothers Pedalen.

Vorteile:
Sie sind leicht, haben genug Bewegungsfreiheit, ein und ausklicken geht viel besser als bei SPD, in Schlammrennen kann man meist trotz Dreck im Pedal einklicken.

Nachteile:
besonderes billige (Smarty) fallen sehr schnell auseinander! Die C halten auch nur 1 Jahr, dann habe sie zuviel Spiel, Lager welchsel alle 4-6 Monate.
Jetzt werd ich die Ti probieren.

Für mich gibts bei Rennen (CC und Cyclocross) nichts besseres, Verschleiß ist leider sehr hoch und somit ists ein teurer Spaß, aber man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (3. März 2008)

Kann mich meinen Vorrednern im großen und ganzen nur anschließen: Funktion ist Top, Lagerqualität für 1 Jahr gut dfanach in die Tonne( aber bei einem Preis von 45 Euro für die C oder 80 für die SL sehe ich das als nicht so schlimm an   Meine Speedplay waren damals nach 7000Km auch am Ende und solange halten die Egg auch !). Von daher probier die C einfach mal mal da machste nicht viel falsch mit !


----------



## 3rr0r (3. März 2008)

Kann mich im Großen und Ganzen nur anschließen, fahre sie jetz seit etwa 4000km und will auch nicht mehr auf Shimano umsteigen. Vorteile der eggbeater sind einfach Kraftübertragung, weniger rotierende Masse, Ein-Ausklickverhalten (subjektiv), und Optik. Vorteil der Shimanos dafür Preis-Leistungsverhältnis,
Haltbarkeit der Cleats und Verschleiß der Lager. Bei meinen eggbeater sl wackeln seit 1500km die Spangen in beide Richtungen . Habe jedoch keine wirklichen Defizite beim Fahren. Die Cleats der eggbeater sind auch sehr schnell runter.
P.S.: Die neuen Shimano Pedalen sind sogar etwas leichter geworden (XT 352g, XTR 325g), von daher vielleicht durch die hohe Halbarkeit tatsächlich interessant... (ich bleib trotzdem bei eggbeatern)^^


----------



## Deleted 48245 (4. März 2008)

Ich habe mir die Twin TI vor einem Jahr gekauft und kann nur sagen, daß es der größte Fehlkauf war, den ich je getätigt habe. Im Schlamm hatte ich mehr Probleme als mit Shimano-Pedalen, der Einstieg ist mit Matsch unter den Sohlen bei weitem nicht so sicher und problemlos wie immer beschrieben. Der Ausstieg ist mir persönlich teilweise zu weich. Mir ist es öfter schon passiert, daß der Fuß auf heftigeren Wurzelstrecken aus dem Pedal gerutscht ist. Das hat mich mehrmals in ordentliche Verlegenheit gebracht. Mit dem Starrbike bergab und nur ein Fuß im Pedal, das ist alles andere als lustig. Der andere Fuß ist in solch einer Situation auch nicht wirklich leicht einzuklicken. Bei meinen XT-Pedalen alles kein Problem. Die Lager sind auch öfter zu warten. Mein persönliches Fazit: Meine Dummheit, die Dinger gekauft zu haben. Das Gewicht ist i.O., die Funktion in der Praxis hat mich nicht überzeugt.


----------



## Lore (10. März 2008)

weiss jemand, ob man die federn einzeln bekommt, und wenn ja, wo ??!?
mir ist eine gebrochen und nun...


----------



## Cpace (10. März 2008)

Keine ahnung, vielleicht aus nem gebrauchten??

Ich habe mir die Dinger zu Weihnachten geschenkt, mit dem Einklicken habe ich absolut keine Probleme, funktioniert in den allermeisten Fällen FirstTry. Bin davor noch nie Klickies gefahren, würde aber jetzt schon behaupten, dass ich keine Anderen mehr will.


----------



## kinesium? (25. März 2008)

Fahr die Eggbeater C seit etwa 10 Millionen Meter  

Bewegungsfreiheit: +- 5 °

Einklickverhalten: glücklich der, der trifft  und gut das vier Möglichkeiten über den Umfang verteilt sind 

Ausklickverhalten: leicht und weich in der leichten Stellung = ideal für Anfänger....etwas schwerer aber immer noch mit weichem Übergang in der härteren Auslösestellung und immer erst ab  +- 20 ° 

Einklickhärte: leicht.....wenn das Pedal mit dem Cleat erst mal erfasst ist.

persönliche Erfahrung: 
- günstig, leicht und stabil. 
- Wer auf dem Pedal beim Tänzeln durch steile Abfahrten nicht rumeiert (20 ° Schuh verdrehen = rumeiern) wird nicht ungewollt ausklicken. 
- Die Lager sind nach mehr als 10000 km etwas ausgeschlagen (Pedal lässt sich radial leicht kippen), dennoch ist die Funktion gegeben. 
- Einklicken am Berg ist so eine Sache....besser ist das durchzufahren ....aber mit der entsprechenden Intensivität geht das auch immer irgendwie gut....auch wenn mal die Stufe zu hoch wird und absteigen umfallen verhindert....
*- Wichtig für Problemtreter.....+- 5 ° Bewegungsfreiheit  *.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dOs (1. April 2008)

Hallo,

Nachdem ich die Shimano (Brutalo) Pedalen ausprobiert habe (die PD-M 959 sind mir einfach zu hart, da scheppert der ganze Rahmen wenn ich da ein- und ausklicke), waren erstmal Time Attack Ti Carbon dran.
Meiner Einschätzung nach tolle Pedalen, aber irgendwie habe ich wohl die Montagsproduktion gekauft, der Compositekörper hat sich an mehreren Stellen begonnen aufzulösen und die Lager mussten auch ständig nachgestellt werden, bis ich dann Speziallager aus der Industrie eingesetzt hatte.
Nun fahre ich seit 3 Jahren die Eggbeater TrippleTI und die FourTI seit 2 Jahren ganzjährig ohne Probleme.

Durch meine Erfahrungen mit dem Material kann ich mich erstmal den vorangegangenen Beiträgen anschliessen.
Regelmäßige Wartung ist pflicht! Aber welches Weltcup Material kommt schon ohne regelmäßige Wartung aus?

Zusätzlich kann ich vielleicht noch den Tip geben, wem die Pedalen zu sehr Kippeln sollte mal die Roadcleats ausprobieren (die Seiten einfach wegsägen, meine Variante, oder die SIDI mit abnehmbaren Solenteilen verwenden).

Mein Fazit: Sehr komfortable Pedalen die nur ein bisschen Liebe verlangen 



Lore schrieb:


> weiss jemand, ob man die federn einzeln bekommt, und wenn ja, wo ??!?
> mir ist eine gebrochen und nun...


 
Ja gibts, habe letztens mit meinen Bruder beim Händler des Vertrauens ohne Probleme Neue bestellt, irgendwas um 25 Euro.


----------



## 328 (3. April 2008)

Bin nach 7 Jahren Shimano 959er jetzt auf Eggbeater 2Ti
umgestiegen (günstig bekommen). 

Zum fahren sind die Dinger absolut in Ordnung. Der Stand ist nicht
ganz so gut wie bei den 959ern und das einklicken ist anfangs
"hackelig" - man gewöhnt sich aber daran.

ABER: Wie lannge die Dinger halten weiß ich nicht - die 959er 
halten seit 7 (in Worten *sieben*) Jahren !! Ob das die Eggbeater
schaffen bezweifle ich


----------



## Tiësto (5. April 2008)

ich kann bishernur gutes von der Sl version berichten. hatte zuvor noch nie klickies, aber ich habe mich schnell daran gewöhnen können und die kraftübertragung ist top!
bei der ersten längeren ausfahrt bin ich mal hart auf nen felsen aufgesetzt, aber die stecken einiges weg^^
haltbarkeit wird sich noch zeigen.
aber von der optik und vom gewicht her einfach super.


----------



## moxrox (9. März 2015)

Hatte mir das erste mal Eggbeater gekauft, war einfach neugierig auf die Crankbrothers.

Generell ist meine Erfahrung mit den Eggbeater negativ beim Einsatz im normalen weniger technischen CC und bei Straßenfahrten:


*1.) Die Fahrten mit Eggbeatern kam mir vor wie ein Eiertanz*

* viel zu große seitliche Bewegungsfreiheit
- die seitliche Bewegungsfreiheit ist so groß, dass ich sogar manchmal die Seitenstreben des Rahmens mit der Ferse gestreift habe.


* waagrechtes kippen des Fußes nach rechts und links
- unsicheres Gefühl "Eiertanz" anstelle einer stabilen und sicheren Verbindung von Schuh und Pedal


*2.) Einklicken der Pedale umständlicher als mit Shimano SPD Pedalen *

  * selbst nach einigen Fahrten ist es sehr fummelig den Einstieg zu finden

	- ist ein Unding bei Anstiegen oder in schwierigerem Gelände, so ein rumfummeln ist einfach nicht aktzeptabel.


Letztendlich hatte ich mich wider für die M540 entschieden, welche ehemals als Schimano XT-Pedale verkauft wurden.





--> Mein Fazit: Abzuraten ausser man benötigt extreme Bewegungsfreiheit.


bisher benutze Pedale (Shimano XT-Pedale, Shimano M540/M520, Shimano A600,  TIME und LOOK Modelle für Straße)


----------



## Dunkler_Keiler (10. März 2015)

Für alle, die über die Suchfunktion obigen Beitrag finden:

DIES SIND VÖLLIG SUBJEKTIVE AUSSAGEN EINES EINZELNEN!!!

ER SAGT SELBST, DASS ER UNERFAHRENER UMSTEIGER IST!!!

Man kann auch das genaue Gegenteil erfahren. Ich z.B. fahre seit einigen Jahren, nach einigen Shimano-Pedalen, mit großer Zufriedenheit 3 Paar Eggbeater an meinen MTBs. Ich widerspreche somit aus eigener, wenn auch subjektiver, Erfahrung, den oben geäußerten Ansichten.

Nur fürs Protokoll - wie gesagt...


----------



## mi2 (10. März 2015)

es gibt verschiedene cleats für die EB,einmal mit 6°C seitenfreiheit und einmal mit 0°.Außerdem liegt es wohl auch mit am schuh wie viel spiel usw man hat.bin auch von spd zu eggbeater gewechselt. habs nie bereut .


----------



## Grize (11. März 2015)

Dunkler_Keiler schrieb:


> Für alle, die über die Suchfunktion obigen Beitrag finden:
> 
> DIES SIND VÖLLIG SUBJEKTIVE AUSSAGEN EINES EINZELNEN!!!
> 
> ...



Bist du Repräsentant von Crankbrothers  ?


----------



## Dunkler_Keiler (11. März 2015)

Durchaus nicht: Falls du es gelesen hast: Ich habe für Leute, die Informationen über verschiedene Pedalsysteme suchend auf diesen Thread kommen, geschrieben, dass die negative Sicht des Beitrages darüber keinesfalls allgemein gültig ist.

Ist das zu kompliziert? Soll ich es noch einmal einfacher formulieren? Sag Bescheid!


----------



## festus hagen (12. März 2015)

Ich geb auch mal meinen Senf dazu.
Fahre die Eggbeater seit Jahren und bin grundsätzlich sehr zufrieden damit.

Ein-Ausklicken funktioniert sehr einfach, wichtig ist vor allem die Matsch- und Schneeunempfindlichkeit. Da ist das bis jetzt das beste Pedal. 
Oben wurde ein kippliges Gefühl beschrieben. Das hängt mMn vor allem vom Schuh ab. Ich hatte das auch, neuer Schuh plus ShoeShield; dann wars weg.

Einziges Manko sind die Lager, die halten bei mir 2-3 Monate. Danach sind meist nur noch ein paar Metallspäne vorhanden.

Ich bestelle mir immer nen ganzen Sack Lager und Stopmuttern. Verwende allerdings nur Billiglager von [beliebigenonlinekugellagershopeinsetzen].de
Wechseln dauert nur fünf Minuten.

Ich weiss nicht, obs mit teureren Lagern besser wäre.


----------



## dabi (13. März 2015)

Hi,

ich verfolge dieses Thema schon ne ganze Zeit.Grund ist,da ich auch von Schimano XTR Pedal auf Eggbeater umgestiegen bin.Grund waren Knieprobleme,und ich hatte immer das Gefühl,dass mein linker Fuß ständig weiter nach innen wollte und einfach mit den Shimanos das nicht funktionierte.Nun habe ich mir die Eggbeater 2 besorgt,und auf der Trainingsrolle zu Hause ausprobiert.Nach 2 Fahrten habe ich die Dinger wieder runtergenommen.Der Einstieg war einfach nicht mit den Shimanos zu vergleichen.Er war sogar mega-scheisse.Also wieder die Shimanos drauf.Nach ein paar Ausfahrten dachte ich mir,wenn die Profis das Pedal treffen,sollte mir dies doch mit ein wenig Übung auch gelingen.Also zurück auf Eggbeater,und siehe da,nach ein paar Trainingsausfahrten treffe ich das Pedal nun ohne hinzuschauen.Muss sagen,ich bin erstens von der Bewegungsfreiheit begeistert.Einklicken geht mit einem guten Knack,und drin.Ausklicken butterweich.Gefällt mir gut.Ich habe die Cleats für die 20Grad Auslösung montiert.Ich habe kein schwammiges Gefühl wie oft beschrieben.Stand ist super.Fahre die Cleats mit diesem Blech drunter.Scheint mir die schonendste Variante für die Schuhe zu sein.Bin auf die Dauer gespannt,bis der erste Verschleiss eintritt.Ansonsten,kann ich die Eggbeater nur empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reamol (17. März 2015)

Das Stahlblech unter den Schuh ist Pflicht bei Eggbeater. Zudem muss man sich im klaren sein dass man sie, je nach gebrauch, nach einer Saison kompostieren kann.. Fahre sie aber auch an all meinen Bikes (sogar am Rennrad) und finde vor allem bei den günstigen Modellen das Preis/Gewicht/Leistungsverhältnis top!


----------



## dabi (17. März 2015)

Ja absolut.Ich denke das Schutzblech hat schon seine Daseinsberechtigung.Wenn ich nämlich sehe was da nach ein paar mal Fahren für Abdrücke drauf sind,wollte ich nicht wissen,wie die Carbonsohle ohne das Ding ausgesehen hätte.Daher,war die Investition zu 100%in Ordnung.


----------



## 328 (18. März 2015)

Nachdem ich in diesem Thread 2008, als ich mir die Eggis zugelegt habe schon
schrieb, vervollständige ich nun meine Erfahrung. Ich hatte die Dinger keine 2 Monate
am Rad, bin wieder zurück zu meinen XTR. Warum: Einstieg für mich schwieriger
als bei anderen Pedalen ("hakelig"), den immer erwähnten großen Vorteil trotz völliger
Verschmutzung ins Pedal zu kommen kann ich nicht bestätigen.
Sogar das Gegenteil. Wenn die kleinen Cleats am Schuh mal mit Dreck voll waren
kam ich stellenweise gar nicht mehr ins Pedal.
Für mich viel zu geringe Klemmkräfte. Wenn ich mit dem Körper bei schwierigen
Abfahrten mitarbeiten musste bin  ich ein paar mal aus dem Pedal "raus gerutscht".
Haltbarkeit: Die butterweichen Cleats waren nach 2 Monaten (ok, bin viel gefahren) 
schon ziemlich "ausgenudelt", einer der 4 "Haken" am Pedal war verbogen (Steinkontakt,
so wie bei den Shimanos ~100x passiert jedoch nie etwas kaputt gegangen).

Ich glaube entweder man mag sie oder man hasst sie


----------



## Reamol (18. März 2015)

328 schrieb:


> Ich glaube entweder man mag sie oder man hasst sie



stimmt. Und wenn man alle seine Räder auf einmal umrüsten muss überlegt man es sich zwei mal ^^


----------

